
Ask HN: What are some good books on graph theory in software dev? - clockwork_189
Hi,
I am a self taught programmer and I have as of late stumbled upon graph theory as a mathematical component for abstracting problems and finding easy solutions. Keen on applying what I learnt to my profession(programming), I set out on learning its applications in computer programming&#x2F;software architecture. My CS friends have recommended a couple of their textbooks but they seem pretty bland. I was wondering if the HN community would be able to provide me with a good source for learning graph theory&#x27;s application to programming.
======
undoware
I've mostly seen graph theory algos in 'algorithm encyclopedias' aimed at
~300-level undergrads. But the best, cheapest place to start is probably
Wikipedia. As you probably know, the most important result in graph theory
(for coders!) is
<[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dijkstra%27s_algorithm>](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dijkstra%27s_algorithm>).
It takes a while to understand, but if you don't give up, you will get it. And
learning it will give you all the exposure you need (reading list, etc) to
comprehend graph theory more completely. Or at least, the parts that interest
you.

I love graph theory too!

------
explor3r
From a self-study perspective, the Coursera (online course) offerings around
Algorithms may be worth a look as well:
[https://www.coursera.org/courses?orderby=upcoming&search=alg...](https://www.coursera.org/courses?orderby=upcoming&search=algorithms)

Robert Sedgewick (Princeton) and Tim Roughgarden (Stanford) run independent
2-part courses that are pretty comprehensive, and both have upcoming sessions.
Robert in particular provides many thought exercises to clarity and reinforce
understanding.

------
s3b
I recommend The Algorithm Design Manual by Steve S Skiena. It covers the
important graph algorithms and it has catalog section of the important graph
problems and how to go about solving them.

~~~
clockwork_189
Thank you, I will check this out.

------
mindcrime
_Algorithms in Java, Part 5:Graph Algorithms_ \- Robert Sedgewick

~~~
clockwork_189
Aha, I have actually read parts 1-4 of this book. I will give part 5 a look.
Thanks!

